# Female training question



## LeeMills77 (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi all,

I need some help or advice regarding my partner regarding physical training. A brief description of her and her condition:

52 year old
Female
Rode horses when younger and fell off numerous times
Fibromyalgia
Double-jointed / Hypermobile
Always has physical pain and migraines
Never exercises (and thus very weak)
Hardly drinks water
Very sensitive to certain foods and drinks
Irlens Syndrome

Currently, her biggest concern is physical pain. Her body aches and often leads to migraines. I’m trying to get her to drink much more water (around 2 litres a day) and to do some kind of physical exercise. She’s unlikely to go to the gym but she will do some exercise at home. I would like her to do some light weight lifting and increase this over time, but as she is hypermobile, she is reluctant to do this because of the pain. I keep explaining this will make the pain go away over time – she just needs to keep at it.

Do you guys / girls agree she needs to exercise to become supple and make the pain go away? What sort of schedule would you recommend, if I’m correct? Also, are you aware of any supplements or medications / herbs that would help her with the pain?

Any advice is greatly appreciated. As she is 52, she often worries she’ll be in a wheelchair later in life is her pain isn’t addressed. I worry about this too.

Thanks for reading,

Lee.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

LeeMills77 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some help or advice regarding my partner regarding physical training. A brief description of her and her condition:
> 
> ...


shit mate it sounds like resistence exercise is a long term goal instead of a short one, by the sounds of things even just a period of time getting up and about for a regular walk would benefit her, would also make her want to consume more fluids.

if she is hypermobile then i assume she would have to use some form of brace to prevent her joints from folding back beyond a natural range of motion?

if she is on the type of painkillers that she sounds like she is then motivation to get physical is likely to be lacking, from experience i know that i just wanted to veg out. perhaps @BigPinkShrimp can give you tips on that as he is on some serious meds but still manages to get up and about to work.

keep at her mate, lying about allowing your muscle to be wasting away (no judgement here btw it sounds like she has every right to be the way she is) will only compound her (and yours) problems.

good luck mate


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Hi mate
This might sound ridiculous because it is aimed at older people, but I think it is a good place to start, if it is to easy, there are other programs on the site.





Square One


Darebee, darebee, fitness, visual workouts, workouts, fitness challenges, fitness motivation, training tips, recipes, nutrition




darebee.com





hope things improve for your partner.


----------



## Jayne Scott (Jan 13, 2022)

LeeMills77 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some help or advice regarding my partner regarding physical training. A brief description of her and her condition:
> 
> ...


I suggest you visit a physician to begin with. But from I gathered, she really needs to hydrate, as that alone could lead to a host of issues. Also, as we grow older we naturally lose muscle, bone density/mass, and at 52 this can be expected. Ultimately, before you experiment with supplements, she need to get a thorough checkup.


----------

